# 2000th Post   (56k)



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2006)

Well as it's my 2000th post I thought I'd post some old shots ( not been out of late ) some you would of seen and some you may not of

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*

1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2006)

So you know you have reached 2000 posts. Right. There's a counter there for you somewhere.
But how are we going to say which photo of this series we like best without you numbering them for us first? Hm? Hm? How often do I have to say this? Numbers please, once you post about 5 and definitely MORE than 5 pics? Andy-Andy *shakes head*.

Nevertheless: HAPPY 2000, and this is a wonderful 2000th post. I am all in love with the first photo there! The sky is so ominous and brooding and carrying rain galore... too cool! 

And your animal photos are cute or brilliant or amazing ... like that deer (?) in the fifth photo (yes, I scrolled back up and counted :roll: ) (), or the Little Panda... and the swans are awesome.

I'll go throw a party for you in the Off Topics. Come over and join us.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 18, 2006)

Gaaaah!!! What an incredibly awesome post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful pic after gorgeous shot after stunning image. Wow. I'm speechless.

Congrats on your 2000th


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> So you know you have reached 2000 posts. Right. There's a counter there for you somewhere.
> But how are we going to say which photo of this series we like best without you numbering them for us first? Hm? Hm? How often do I have to say this? Numbers please, once you post about 5 and definitely MORE than 5 pics? Andy-Andy *shakes head*.
> 
> Nevertheless: HAPPY 2000, and this is a wonderful 2000th post. I am all in love with the first photo there! The sky is so ominous and brooding and carrying rain galore... too cool!
> ...


 
all numbered now :greenpbl: 

but thank you for your comments and making me feel welcome


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah  I have to admit these are truely awesome - absolutely fabulous - forget all my coments about being cute I am just jealous remind me to stick a big thumbprint on your lens next time we're out and about - 
Question for you - do you thjink you'll ever take up photography as a hobby or are you sticking to your 'Line Dance classes'?


----------



## TIM9G (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed. I can remember most apart from a couple of landscape shots and it brings back many memories of 2006. 
This year has gone way too quickly. 

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2006)

Tell us more, Ray: our Andy does "Line Dancing"? 
Cool.
Photography is not his hobby then. No.
We can tell.... :er:

Once again, Andy: these are GREAT!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2006)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:
			
		

> Yeah I have to admit these are truely awesome - absolutely fabulous - forget all my coments about being cute I am just jealous remind me to stick a big thumbprint on your lens next time we're out and about -
> *Question for you - do you thjink you'll ever take up photography as a hobby or are you sticking to your 'Line Dance classes'*?


 
WHAT???  hang on...... *WHAT????*

me?? Line dance?? I'll get you back for this Ray layball: 

Theres only one group of People on this Planet I'd line dance with....

Poppy & Libby


----------



## duncanp (Sep 18, 2006)

2 12 14 16  Very nice and grongratulatoins <- awful typo =/


----------



## megapaws (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats on making your 2000th! Awsome way to celebrate. Stunning images. They are all great, #12 stands out for me the most. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 18, 2006)

great shots! i love the lower color look to them! congrats on 2000!


----------



## chris82 (Sep 18, 2006)

you have a gift,there fantastic shots.ps please tell me you have poppy`s fone no...shes the red head right?


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 18, 2006)

Fantastic photographs.  Nice work!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2006)

view4mheaven said:
			
		

> you have a gift,there fantastic shots.ps please tell me you have poppy`s fone no...shes the red head right?


oh yes Poppy is the redhead..... Mmmmm sorry I was miles away ummmm where was I?

oh her number, I could tell you but I'd have to kill you


----------



## chris82 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am prepared to die...id die happy


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2006)

those little guys are awesome  beautiful photographs!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2006)

view4mheaven said:
			
		

> I am prepared to die...id die happy


I have to admit it would worth it


----------



## Holly (Sep 18, 2006)

All of these are great!! BUT ..... 11 and 12 especially 12  are my favorites!! 

Loving 1 as well.. The colors are great in that picture!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> All of these are great!! BUT ..... 11 and 12 especially 12  are my favorites!!
> 
> Loving 1 as well.. The colors are great in that picture!


I had a feeling you might like the otters


----------



## ravikiran (Sep 19, 2006)

Hai lost Prophet,
Congratulations on your 2000th post. And Thank you very much for the beautiful shots. It would be better if we were given a chance to download and save the photos for our desktop.
Thank you

amiably,
Ravi Kiran.


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 19, 2006)

You've got some stunning animal shots there well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## chris82 (Sep 19, 2006)

dont thank him he wont give me poppy`s fone no


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 19, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Tell us more, Ray: our Andy does "Line Dancing"?
> Cool.
> Photography is not his hobby then. No.
> We can tell.... :er:
> ...


 
He's quite famous for his line dancing in these here parts.
Can't you imagine him with his tassled and embroidered shirt and his red cowboy boots!?.


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 19, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> He's quite famous for his line dancing in these here parts.
> Can't you imagine him with his tassled and embroidered shirt and his red cowboy boots!?.


sorry Hoppy what did you say?  You dont want anymore discount? 

BTW I thought you were the one in the funny hat


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 19, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> sorry Hoppy what did you say? *You dont want anymore discount? *
> 
> BTW I thought you were the one in the funny hat


 
I take it all back, I never said a word, someone else said that, you can't prove it was me, I wasn't there... ummmm errrr help!?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow very nice, hard to pick out any favorite ones but I'll go with #s 1, 6, 11 & 12


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 20, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Tell us more, Ray: our Andy does "Line Dancing"?
> Cool.
> Photography is not his hobby then. No.
> We can tell.... :er:
> ...


 

LaFoto  --  Sadley,despite his protestations - that's how I met Andy.
I was minding my own business and trying to get home late one evening and there he was stood in the middle of the road dressed like the 'Rhinestone Cowboy' dancing for all he was worth down the line in the middle of the street. When he came to a break in the line he would do one of those strange sideways steps, push his thumbs into the deeply embossed leather belt with a silver bull's head motive, and reverse his steps. Despite a long and very good friendship it is not something we talk about but as everyone will agree his photography has reached a very high standard and I think it is time for him to (excuse pun) break with the line dancing and concentrate on something he is good at.
If you ask me really nicely I dare say I could find a photo of the Milky Bar Kid strutting his stuff. 
:heart: 'Be still my beating Heart'


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 20, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> dont thank him he wont give me poppy`s fone no


 
He dosen't have their telephone number - the number they gave him was a call centre in Bangladesh


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 20, 2006)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:
			
		

> LaFoto -- Sadley,despite his protestations - that's how I met Andy.
> I was minding my own business and trying to get home late one evening and there he was stood in the middle of the road dressed like the 'Rhinestone Cowboy' dancing for all he was worth down the line in the middle of the street. When he came to a break in the line he would do one of those strange sideways steps, push his thumbs into the deeply embossed leather belt with a silver bull's head motive, and reverse his steps. Despite a long and very good friendship it is not something we talk about but as everyone will agree his photography has reached a very high standard and I think it is time for him to (excuse pun) break with the line dancing and concentrate on something he is good at.
> If you ask me really nicely I dare say I could find a photo of the Milky Bar Kid strutting his stuff.
> :heart: 'Be still my beating Heart'


 
Ray you have now been taken off my Christmas card list :greenpbl: 

words fail me


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 20, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> I take it all back, I never said a word, someone else said that, you can't prove it was me, I wasn't there... ummmm errrr help!?


 
I don't believe it - withdrawing under the threat of loss of discount.
Don't you know they at 20% as soon as you walk throught he door and then take 5% off so you feel good. Next you'll be going long with him on a 'Ho Down Nite' just to squeeze another 2% of discount or maybe wear that 'Roy Rogers' outfit he has at home.


----------



## L146705 (Sep 20, 2006)

3 and 16 are great photos, where was 3 taken at


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 20, 2006)

L146705 said:
			
		

> 3 and 16 are great photos, where was 3 taken at


 
3 was taken at Barmouth, North Wales


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Sep 20, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Ray you have now been taken off my Christmas card list :greenpbl:
> 
> words fail me


 
Words didn't fail you when you rang me just now - anyway your christmas cards always had bl--dy Otters on them - Oh very festive:er:


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 20, 2006)

Someone call an ambulance...I'm choking with laughter at some of these posts!! 

[Very descriptive post, Foto-Graffic!!! And love the one-liner about the call centre ]


----------



## snaremop (Sep 20, 2006)

i love number 1.


----------



## the real slim aidy (Sep 21, 2006)

no 11 rocks!!!! love it!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 22, 2006)

I get the feeling I'm not the only one who has a soft spot for Otters, well if all goes to plan wait till next Wednesday


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 23, 2006)

ravikiran said:
			
		

> Hai lost Prophet,
> Congratulations on your 2000th post. And Thank you very much for the beautiful shots. It would be better if we were given a chance to download and save the photos for our desktop.
> Thank you
> 
> ...


 
sorry but I missed this reply, if you wanted any of them for say wallpaper on a PC just PM me with what RES you want them and I'll email it ( just give me a day or two to edit them )


----------



## Anubis (Sep 23, 2006)

#11 for me, the wee one shaking his head... excellent!


----------



## Mohain (Sep 23, 2006)

Great 2000th post. Awsome shots LP, you should be very pleased with yourself


----------



## Dracklord (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn dude, I'd love to get the opportunity to shoot some of these, I never even see stuff like that.  Great shots man


----------

